# Need a filmer



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 10, 2013)

Anybody interested in filming a duck hunt on Saturday morning in Statesboro? Have a duck blind out in the middle of a creek with beaver ponds all around and want to get some good killing footage! I know this is kinda short notice but if you're interested... Pm me or call. 9125365326


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 10, 2013)

If ya need any help shootin, im your guy!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 10, 2013)

Haha alright! I'll keep that in mind when we shoot the roost!


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 10, 2013)

Do you have camera? How early are they flying?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 11, 2013)

rdnckrbby. can help you


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 11, 2013)

Film yourself like this guy does.

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?92857-Dec-30-Duck-Hunt-Video


----------



## baypat (Jan 11, 2013)

Go Pro....


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 11, 2013)

how bout this BeardsandSpurs, i will film with a go pro attached to my gun barrel....if you catch my drift


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 11, 2013)

Haha yeah I wish I had a go pro! But yes, I have Canon Gl2 for you to use. We need to be sitting down at 6:45 because they fly in early and quick!


----------



## wray912 (Jan 11, 2013)

how much you payin


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 11, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> Haha yeah I wish I had a go pro! But yes, I have Canon Gl2 for you to use. We need to be sitting down at 6:45 because they fly in early and quick!



wish I could bud, but i guess im gonna try to scratch out a limit somewhere around the house


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll pay in a free turkey hunt at our place come spring!


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 11, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> I'll pay in a free turkey hunt at our place come spring!



Maybe you should post this in the turkey forum and try to get someone that cares nothing for killing ducks. I know I wouldn't give up one of my duck hunting days to go film a hunt for someone.


----------



## triton196 (Jan 11, 2013)

i would if i lived closer filming ducks hunts is a challenge good luck guys


----------



## wray912 (Jan 11, 2013)

Where yall shootin


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 11, 2013)

Off of lakeview.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 11, 2013)

At 645 the footage wont be very good.


----------



## wray912 (Jan 11, 2013)

By your house? This is wc aint it


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 11, 2013)

Yessir. Most of them don't come in until 645, but if they do... I wanna be there to slaughter them. And yeah this is WC.


----------



## wray912 (Jan 11, 2013)

sent you a pm


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 11, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> At 645 the footage wont be very good.




if you're shootin at 6:45 you guys wont be legal. Sunrise is at 7:32 so a half hr before would be 7:02 if my calculations are correct.....doesnt matter to me what time yall shoot but for yall's sake i hope Mr. Green Jeans isnt in the area. not tryin to be a jerk by the way


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 11, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> Yessir. Most of them don't come in until 645, but if they do... I wanna be there to slaughter them. And yeah this is WC.



Wow


----------



## TailCrackin (Jan 11, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> Yessir. Most of them don't come in until 645, but if they do... I wanna be there to slaughter them. And yeah this is WC.



smh


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 11, 2013)

Now y'all fellas know when you were 17-18 years old you were trying to kill everything in the woods!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 11, 2013)

I still enjoy killing everything I can, but I wouldn't publish on a site where game wardens are reading that I was going to do so 25 minutes before Legal shooting time.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 11, 2013)

If we do shoot before, it'll be at prolly 655, 7. We should be fine!


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow. And even posted your general location. Game warden's dream.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 12, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> If we do shoot before, it'll be at prolly 655, 7. We should be fine!



Wow. If I were you I would make sure you followed the book when you shoot this hole next.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 12, 2013)

I was once 17 or 18, but was never dumb enough to film an illegal activity!


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 12, 2013)

WOW......that's all I can say. Did you get someone to film? If not I'm not surprised.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 12, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> I was once 17 or 18, but was never dumb enough to film an illegal activity!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 12, 2013)

Heck yeah I got someone to film! Was a great morning! When the ducks are coming in like this, you can't help but not film them! Was  surprised to see that many come in due to the weather...but were gonna try a new spot in the morning. Y'all's comments are tripping me out...y'all act like I'm baiting them with corn and syrup and shooting lead. If you shoot one minute before the "legal shooting hours", around my parts, you will be fine!


----------



## Joe Overby (Jan 12, 2013)

Jeff Foiles Fan Club President.......


----------



## TailCrackin (Jan 12, 2013)

can't wait to check out the footage!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 13, 2013)

Yessir! Think I'm just gonna bunch it all up and make a duck hunting complication. I'll post it when I'm done!


----------



## TailCrackin (Jan 14, 2013)

a duck hunting complication?  are you channeling your inner Si Robertson???


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 14, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> Heck yeah I got someone to film! Was a great morning! When the ducks are coming in like this, you can't help but not film them! Was  surprised to see that many come in due to the weather...but were gonna try a new spot in the morning. Y'all's comments are tripping me out...y'all act like I'm baiting them with corn and syrup and shooting lead. If you shoot one minute before the "legal shooting hours", around my parts, you will be fine!



well then post up a video of y'all blasting em out at 6.45.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 14, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> Yessir! Think I'm just gonna bunch it all up and make a duck hunting complication. I'll post it when I'm done!



This just gets better and better.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 14, 2013)

Meet the new generation of duck hunters! Enough face paint to cover a body, Shoot early, sky bust, set up on top of others, daddy's money, the list goes on....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 14, 2013)

How many ducks did you fold on film, lets see a clip!!!


----------



## chardin2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Here you go:
complicate- to make difficult
compilation- to collect and edit


----------



## TailCrackin (Jan 14, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> How many ducks did you fold on film, lets see a clip!!!



yea....lets see Pacifics jack!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 19, 2013)

Got plenty of footage of them flying back on the roost but im trying to get some more kill shots and kills on film. Pretty hard without a Go Pro. Will definitely have to get one before turkey season!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hows that video coming along??


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 12, 2013)

I'll make it prolly sometime today or tomorrow.


----------

